
Survey of Expert Opinion on Intelligence - yasp
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0160289619301886
======
Bostonian
A good book on this topic was The IQ Controversy, the Media and Public Policy
(1988) by Mark Snyderman and Stanley Rothman. A forthcoming book by a co-
author of The Bell Curve is

Human Diversity: The Biology of Gender, Race, and Class (2020) by Charles
Murray.

